# Commercials I love



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2015)

- I think the company is United Healthcare. Couple is trying to re-enact the Patrick Swayze/Jennifer Grey scene in Dirty Dancing as “I had the time of my life” plays in the background. Husband and wife are both heavyset, and as she jumps on him to try the lift, things go really wrong. They fall and smash the table. Doctor asks “What happened here?” Wife says "I came in too high."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9YiTIYO-2A

- Jimmy Johns has two that I like:

Grumpy old man in senior center looks at menu and dials, as soon as he hangs up the delivery guy is there. Old man says “What took you so long?”

But my favorite Jimmy Johns commercial:

Man comes home from work with flowers, etc. and says “Happy Anniversary!” Wife has forgotten. As he hugs her she calls Jimmy Johns. Bam! There’s the delivery guy! Husband is overcome with emotion, starts sobbing/blubbering and says “I’m the luckiest man in the world!”

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL2q3-jxC6Y


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

There no good commercials!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's a good one SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## tnthomas (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2015)

Comparethemeerkat.com is a long running series of adverts for Comparethemarket.com, a goods and services comparison site. The adverts feature a bunch of Russian meerkats in various situations. The adverts have themselves spawned their own products in the form of meercat toys and have even had a film made about them and now sponsor the British soap opera, Coronation Street ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There no good commercials!



I beg to differ.


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2015)

Love the Meercats adverts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

I love the meerkats as well!  They are sooooo cute.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2015)

I get a kick out of the drug commercials!! The side effects..Tell your doctor if you have high blood pressure or heart problems..He don't know this??

use could cause death...I guess then you stop taking it???


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I get a kick out of the drug commercials!! The side effects..Tell your doctor if you have high blood pressure or heart problems..He don't know this??
> 
> use could cause death...I guess then you stop taking it???



They aren't allowed in the UK, but I've been at my sister's house in the US and have seen the one for ****** where they say if you have an erection for more than 5 hours.....


----------



## Foxie (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Ha!  Remember that one, Foxie!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 22, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I get a kick out of the drug commercials!! The side effects..Tell your doctor if you have high blood pressure or heart problems..He don't know this??
> 
> use could cause death...I guess then you stop taking it???



Many times it seems like the side effects may be worse than the problem.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

Like the Xarelto Im taking for A-Fib. Takes longer to read the warnings than the commercial for the product.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 22, 2015)

My recent favorite is this State farm commercial.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrOPZ1p0GEM


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't know why, but my wife and I think these two are really cute. The first one probably drives the pedophiles crazy.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2015)

I adore the Evian roller skating babies: :love_heart:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzFZbRd6Km8


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

Love this commercial because I've always like the song by Archie Bell and the Drells.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2015)

Many times the commercials are better than what you're watching; movie, sports....whatever.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2015)

We always enjoy the Budweiser Clydesdales ..

This is the best!!.
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> They aren't allowed in the UK, but I've been at my sister's house in the US and have seen the one for ****** where they say if you have an erection for more than 5 hours.....



Another Member, of this Site, informed me that there is a pill for that called "****** Falls".....


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2015)

I like that Android commercial Oldman, just saw it again.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/RaU8oLwlI_g[/video]


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2015)

Re; ****** commercials - The show “What Would You Do” did a segment where a loudmouthed pharmacist tells a man “If you have an erection lasting more than 4 hours…” in front of a bunch of other customers.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 22, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

Teejay, reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Kramer feeds the horse Beef-A-Roni.


----------

